#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  6000B LET 2BRm2BathFurnishedHome ADSL,Air,Microwave

## tango

6000B TO LET 2BRm2Bath 1-story House furnished, Broadband, Clean-being painted now, Furnished 2BRm 2Bath(one ensuite w/Air con/Hot water)Telephone, Kitchen w/Fridge/Microwave, Covered parking, fenced, end of cul-de-sac, Safe-Secure patrols every 2 hours, 3.4 km(2miles)from Rimping/Rimchok market, Ram II hospital 5 km. 3000B yearly estate fee. Pool 5min-walk 20Bfee.Available 01 June.

----------


## tango

*I was intending to rent this house but a recent personal commitment has prevented my doing so. It is ,* *what I found after a long search, to be* *a great house at a good price in a quiet area near the city. I have added the link to images and directions to assist the Thai lady landlord, and those interested . 
*
* 6000B Rent 2BRm modern 1-story House. Available now. Rimping-Rimchok area.Clean-freshly painted May08.Furnished, 2Bath 2BRm(1 ensuite with Aircon, Hot water). Tel ADSL-ready. Kitchen with Fridge /Microwave. covered parking. fenced. Quiet- end of cul-de-sac, Safe-Secure-security patrols, 2 miles (3.4 km) from Rimping-Rimchok market, Ram II hospital 5Km. 3000B yearly housing-estate fee. Swimming pool 5-min-walk 20B. Thai /English spoken- View images and directions at: http://www.picturetrail.com/jimcmai email:  bblcmai[at]gmail.com*

----------


## Rascal

Really like the home, coming in about two plus weeks. I will be in Thailand 3-6 months. Longer if its going good, no problems etc. See has no furniture. Nice.

----------


## friscofrankie

^Nice place it's been rented.

----------


## Rascal

Now that was fast, why post then. Feels like something else frisco?

----------


## friscofrankie

I know the guy that rented it.  it's nothing else.  just rented.

----------


## wilder

Not a bad rate per month

----------


## blackgang

Now this house is on the market again, I did rent it and I do love it, it is as quiet as my remote cabin in the Rocky Mountains, very nice but I have took a turn for the worse and am on oxy most of the day and can't do my own cooking and stuff and I can't find a live in companion/cook so I have to move back to Phetchabun so my wife can still work her job and also come and do things for me in the off hours.
This house is furnished with as much furniture as you want, ADSL, Air con, and the link in the OP is correct, and also has a nice farang kitchen and NO ANTS OR BUGS HERE.
This is the second time in 8 years I have lived in this Moo Ban and I do like it.

----------

